# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Akcija Za vrtiće... treba dobrovoljce

## davorka

Naša akcija za bolje vrtiće se zaista zahuktala. Osim potpisa koji se skupljaju putem interneta krenuli smo i u skupljanje potpisa po vrtićima, naravno uz suglasnost ravnatelja. Molila bih cure koje imaju djecu u vrtićima, a imaju želje i volje nositi potpisne liste svojim tetama da se ovdje jave i da odmah napišu koji vrtić bi one preuzele tako da znamo koji su nam vrtići pokriveni. 
Moram reći da su cure iz Istre i Dalmacije već napravile veliki posao, imaju jako pozitivne reakcije na terenu (mada smo spremni i na poneku negativnu). 
Zato molim zagrepčanke (a naravno i ostale cure) da se odazovu u što većem broju.

----------


## apricot

Uzimam Travno!
Već sam razgovarala s upraviteljicom - imamo zeleno svjetlo!

----------


## davorka

Super!

----------

